

Chefs On-Demand - bastian
http://postmates.com/chefsondemand

======
bastian
Postmates is not a YC company but we like HN and would love your feedback!
We're partnering with Kitchit in NYC and SF to make this happen. Enjoy!

~~~
minimaxir
Er, this is a prelaunch page. What feedback is there to give?

~~~
bastian
I guess i'm thinking about the idea in general. We believe it's fun and wanted
to show it.

